# (Help) gender identification of my tuxedo kitten biscuit



## Gabriel kreutzer (Jul 13, 2021)

Last month I received a kitten named biscuit and when I first got him I thought he was a male but today decided to re-look at his private parts but now I am just confused because I don’t see biscuits penis, I only see biscuits anus, And something that seems to look like testicles underneath it, if you can easily identify the gender of a cat then please comment down below what you think the gender of biscuit is and that will make me very happy I love biscuit and biscuit is a very energetic and loving cat that always wants attention.

if you know how to identify and differentiate feline (in this case it’s identifying Genitalia characteristics of the catgender, then please tell me what gender biscuit is and that is going to help me very much, please





I took a photo of it
And the photo is below here: 
note:The legs are facing to the left because I was going to take the photo I was actually holding the phone in the manner of turning the phone and by taking one hand and placing it on one side of the phone and by taking the other hand and placing on the other side of the phone, I had to use my legs in order to lock biscuit up, because I was using my both hands to control the phone so that is why the photo shows biscuit tail pointing to the right.


----------



## Mosi (May 17, 2021)

Looks male to me.


----------



## Kaylesh (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like a wee boy to me


----------

